# Bulkhead flat cars



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

What are some interesting loads?

Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's an interesting group of thoughts
on your question of Bulkhead flat car loads.
Some are for non bulhead cars but almost
any could apply.

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88/t/218340.aspx

The lone bulkhead flat car I have is loaded with
cut logs placed crosswise on the car.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

These are lumber loads that I made:




























http://vanderheide.ca/blog/lumber-loads/


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Some great looking loads there guys!

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, the loads in cv_acr's post are by Jaeger products. These are a little fiddly to make, but as you can see, result in a really awesome product.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the loads in cv_acr's post are by Jaeger products. These are a little fiddly to make, but as you can see, result in a really awesome product.


Actually they're 100% home made. I printed the graphics myself to make wraps for obscure Canadian lumber companies that no one else has done commercially.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cv_acr said:


> Actually they're 100% home made. I printed the graphics myself to make wraps for obscure Canadian lumber companies that no one else has done commercially.


Wow! Nice work!


----------



## Dilioc95s (Apr 1, 2017)

return man 3 unblocked I wanna know that too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dilioc95s said:


> I wanna know that too.


Know what? Some interesting loads?

There are several good examples in the replies above your post.


----------

